
#WeAreTwitter - imartin2k
http://wearetwitter.global
======
daveid
If you are concerned about the direction Twitter is going, I recommend
checking out alternatives. There _is_ a community-owned "Twitter", it is
called the fediverse and it consists of projects like GNU social and Mastodon
[1] (My own project).

[1]:
[https://github.com/Gargron/mastodon](https://github.com/Gargron/mastodon)
[https://mastodon.social](https://mastodon.social)

------
subie
well this is certainly cute.

